# NYC Rail Excursions



## saxman (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm in Queens, NY right now, and wondering about taking a few trips from here. Does the LIRR have any scenic routes such as out to Montauk or Greenport. Or any neat stations or towns along the way? Also I'd take NJT or Metro North too. Any good ideas?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2007)

IMHO, the Montauk run is a bit more scenic than the Greenport run. However, the Greenport run is extremly tough to do on a weekday, whereas the Montauk run is much easier to do any day of the week.

A run to Port Jervis on NJT is also quite interesting, as is a run up the Hudson River on Metro North. Of course if you've ever been on Amtrak between NY and Albany, then you've already seen that run.


----------

